# Getting requests in surge zones but not being given surge payment



## Jahzara (Jun 18, 2018)

I feel like they are just effing with me ? I mean, this many people can't be that stupid to not understand what I am saying.
(This thread was from just 1 of 4 threads I started because this happened on 4 trips and I contacted them about each of them.)
*rest of the photo threads are in comments


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Fought the same issue a couple of weeks ago, except that I called them and got the same script. Complete BS, but nothing you can do about it.

The only way you know you will get surge is if it is indicated in the ping. Uber will not adjust them afterwards.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Uber has the data, which shows what time and which place it could possibly surge... but no guarantee it will surge.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

It can be hard to see the exact boundaries of the surge sometimes. Sometimes I feel like I am right in the middle of the surge, but it’s blue not red and a body of water not a multiplier. argggg. I feel your rage girlfriend!


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

So the indicated location of the pick up appeared to be within a surge zone, but did the ping itself clearly indicate that a surge price applied? 

I have repeatedly gone back after a shift and double checked the trips to see whether rides had the same surge multiplier applied which was indicated on the ping when I accepted the trip. I haven't yet caught a discrepancy. But I always make sure to I check the pings when they come in to see whether they indicate that a surge multiplier is in effect.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> Fought the same issue a couple of weeks ago, except that I called them and got the same script. Complete BS, but nothing you can do about it.
> 
> The only way you know you will get surge is if it is indicated in the ping. Uber will not adjust them afterwards.


Correct. Sometimes map will stay red, it lags or it's Ubers way of keeping you there. Ping will have surge amount indicated, if ping doesn't indicate surge, you get nada. Even if the map is bright red. It's happened to most of us.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> ometimes map will stay red, it lags or it's Ubers way of keeping you there.


Yup. I was sitting right on top of a $9.50 surge zone and Uber support even confirmed I'm in a surge zone. I just wasn't getting pings with surge. Saw plenty of movement by other ants, so either they were getting the surge or they were just happy to pick up a ride. Go figure...


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> Yup. I was sitting right on top of a $9.50 surge zone and Uber support even confirmed I'm in a surge zone. I just wasn't getting pings with surge. Saw plenty of movement by other ants, so either they were getting the surge or they were just happy to pick up a ride. Go figure...


It also indicates where you see the "finding trips" how much your next minimum surge will be. Sometimes the map remains red, but there is not dollar figure in that red. That means no surge, the map is lagging.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

As others mentioned in previous posts, the ping will show the surge amount, period, that is the only true factor in determining a surge payout. . Doesn't matter if it is red on the screen. The screen could be lagging, heck maybe even the pick up location could be right outside the surge boundary itself, whatever, use the ping to judge if its worth it or not.


----------



## Jahzara (Jun 18, 2018)

Yeah, I know the pop up window indicates if there will be a surge charge amount applied or not. None of them indicated that, which is what the tech support was trying to tell me when they said they checked the trip and saw no surge. 
In this case, I don't even think it was lag cause the price was still shown and even after I picked up 3 rides total in the same area, it was still there.. The one that was smack dab in the center of the surge was the 2nd to last of the trips. That's more than lag.. Seems more like they are luring people there under false pretense. Which means us drivers can't trust the surge which makes their attempts ineffective. They need to fix the lag issue so we don't waste our time. Blah.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

I see it all the time. Last night at 3:30 it showed bright red downtown. I knew it was too late for such surge. I logged off and back on again and the surge was completely gone. If you’re in a surge area and it doesn’t say “$x minimum surge on next trip”, then it’s probably surge that is stuck on the screen but not actually there. Close and open again and you will see it disappear.


----------



## Avb (Feb 17, 2016)

This is ridiculous. It happened to me so many times in Las Vegas. To those saying to refresh the map because there's no actual surge, that's BS. Look at my picture. You CANNOT tell me all that surge that was there going up and down for hours and I couldn't get a single call on surge. Come on now. Come on.

There's two colors of surge amounts: pink/red and purple. For 3 consecutive hours the purple amounts went up and down by $1 or so. I was literally standing on the amount (not in that picture) yet all the request were coming as $0. BUT if I was in the surge zone with the pink/red amount, then that amount was automatically added to my next trip regardless where I was or when it came. So I can only assume Uber uses fake purple surge that goes up and down but you can't actually get and pink/red surge that you actually get.

The only surge I was getting through your the day was the circled $4.50 and the $3.50 at the top of the page. Those are the only two surges i was getting. BS


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Yup. Had one of these the other day. Rider paid $10.14. I got $2.84.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I had that happen to me too on Uber. Not only I was on the zone, I actually had a little bubble saying something like You earned $7.65 surge on your next trip. I accept the trip, actually because of the surge, cause I was ready to just go home. Finish the trip, get like $5.45 for it, no surge!

It never happens on Lyft. I prefer Lyft's power zones vs Uber's surges.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> I had that happen to me too on Uber. Not only I was on the zone, I actually had a little bubble saying something like You earned $7.65 surge on your next trip. I accept the trip, actually because of the surge, cause I was ready to just go home. Finish the trip, get like $5.45 for it, no surge!
> 
> It never happens on Lyft. I prefer Lyft's power zones vs Uber's surges.


Looks like this on the dashboard. 5 trips with min surge notification on the dashboard. Didnt get squat im surge amounts. Uber just said oops, or app had an error. How can they promise x amount on your next pickup, then deny it after the trip is completed?


----------



## Woodstockaz (May 5, 2019)

Same frustration. I think that if you go offline or are offline when in the surge you won't get paid surge if you go online while in surge. Anyone confirm? 
Also if in surge zone and showing will receive $x on next trip you have to accept next trip no matter what, declining eliminates surge AND you will not receive surge even if in surge area until you accept a non surge ride first. 
Sooooo all those huge surge bubbles in the middle of surge are nearly impossible to grab or drive through without getting a $1 or $2 surge on your next ping.
Cat and mouse game....anyone confirm?


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Woodstockaz said:


> or are offline when in the surge you won't get paid surge if you go online while in surge.


Not correct for me. If a surge pops up close to me I'll go off line and drive into the surge area. Once in I go back online I immediately get the "next trip" whatever amount. I continue driving toward the highest $ amount and the "next trip" amount continues to go up.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

They charge rider because you cant see the riders true bill so you cant prove anything. Also the heat maps are to get you to places where drivers are needed, if you drive into a zone next time slow down or stop a few blocks into the zone and watch it shrink. You then pick up a rider and then uber says the surge ended just seconds before your pickup. Trust me do what i say next time and wait and watch the zone shrink or disappear all together. Same with tips, once rider leaves how do you know if they tipped you through uber, theres no proof,but i have regular customers who i asked about tipping and found they were but i wasn't getting them. I notified uber then all of a sudden out of nowhere i started getting messages showing my tips everyday. I took a poll in my neighborhood about surge and customers said they would check the app and keep drinking or partying or whatever until surge ended before calling uber for a ride. More proof surge actually hurts business,its better to have a large volume of lower paying rides than to have a very few high paying rides. People riding are getting smarter.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Woodstockaz said:


> Same frustration. I think that if you go offline or are offline when in the surge you won't get paid surge if you go online while in surge. Anyone confirm?
> Also if in surge zone and showing will receive $x on next trip you have to accept next trip no matter what, declining eliminates surge AND you will not receive surge even if in surge area until you accept a non surge ride first.
> Sooooo all those huge surge bubbles in the middle of surge are nearly impossible to grab or drive through without getting a $1 or $2 surge on your next ping.
> Cat and mouse game....anyone confirm?


That's the thing Uber needs to explain better. If you have $2.50 next trip, regardless of where it is u have to accept the ride. If u go offline or decline you won't get the fare. I haven't had an issue if it times out before accepting. So that would be the only loophole.


----------

